# Blades



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought a max power precision blade that says it's a mulching blade but has lifters and is just the same as the murray 21" 3 in 1 blade. I need it for lift for the bag system. Is this the best for lifting?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dont bother me about it anymore hows about that?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

hmmmn. Did I ask you.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

on the phone yes lol


----------

